
Craigslist Sues South Carolina Attorney General McMaster; Asks For Restraining Order - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/20/craigslist-sues-south-carolina-attorney-general-mcmaster-asks-for-restraining-order/
======
absconditus
Compare this piece of writing with the same coverage by a NY Times blog:

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/pushed-against-
wall...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/pushed-against-wall-
craigslist-sues-south-carolina-attorney-general/)

"After all, our own poll shows that given the choice between keeping
Craigslist or South Carolina, most of you would choose Craigslist."

Ridiculous.

------
ErrantX
2 things strike me.

The first is good one Craigslist: pre-emptive action is always the best move
and I bet this crushes the guy! :D

The other is McMaster should sue TechCrunch for an image calling him a jerk -
that's defamation :P

~~~
raganwald
Scary:

 _"Defamation exists once a statement has been published lowering the
plaintiff’s reputation whether it is true or not."_

<http://www.duhaime.org/LegalDictionary/D/Defamation.aspx>

~~~
vaksel
So you can't say anything bad about another person? wtf

~~~
amr
Yes, you can, if the the other person is a public figure:

"Under the First Amendment of the United States Constitution, as set forth by
the U.S. Supreme Court in the 1964 Case, New York Times v Sullivan, where a
public figure attempts to bring an action for defamation, the public figure
must prove an additional element: That the statement was made with "actual
malice". In translation, that means that the person making the statement knew
the statement to be false, or issued the statement with reckless disregard as
to its truth."

[http://www.expertlaw.com/library/personal_injury/defamation....](http://www.expertlaw.com/library/personal_injury/defamation.html)

